# What do think?



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Check this out. The architect spec'ed a 3" meter. The plumbing inspector counted the fixtures and gave us a 1" meter. We ran a 3" main for 3 toilets, 2 urinals, 2 wall hydrants, 2 water coolers and 2 wash fountains. There are stubs for a future kitchen and for abandoning the original service and tying therest of the school into the new main. The only hot water draw is the 2 Bradleys, they each have two .5 gpm spray heads. So the hot water draw is 2 gallons per minute. The tempering valve is too big, I can't even set the temps. Whatever, they spec'ed it.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

That is one small school.

Do the WCs and urinals have flushometers on them?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

way oversized huh..? why wouldn't he let you use a 3" meter i'm confused..? also thats some huge pvc dwv there whats that 8"?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

that's cute


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

That looks funny with the small meter between the large flanged pipe.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

The inspector gives you the meter based on the water fixture demand. That pvc is 8" it's for the roof drains. It is a school addition. The only plumbing was two bathrooms. The rest is future. There is another, existing water service and meter. They plan to gut the existing bathrooms and remodel them, at that time, they will abandon the existing service and meter and tie into what we did. I told them, "good luck trying to fit a 3" meter where that 1" meter is now." They told me, "you will be the one that does it."


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like someone better put down the crack pipe....:laughing:

You should do very well on the change orders...:thumbup:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

That PVC must be for roof drainage.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I bet that backflow will start acting up.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

"and you will be the one paying for it:yes:" would have been a good reply.



jjbex said:


> The inspector gives you the meter based on the water fixture demand. That pvc is 8" it's for the roof drains. It is a school addition. The only plumbing was two bathrooms. The rest is future. There is another, existing water service and meter. They plan to gut the existing bathrooms and remodel them, at that time, they will abandon the existing service and meter and tie into what we did. I told them, "good luck trying to fit a 3" meter where that 1" meter is now." They told me, "you will be the one that does it."


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I was told that, that the meter is too small for the RPZ.


----------



## LIVBMI (Sep 12, 2008)

Had the same thing happen in Houma Louisiana. We had a 4" main and a 2" meter


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Did it cause issues with RPZ?


----------

